
What the caves are trying to tell us - anarbadalov
https://theoutline.com/post/2209/what-the-caves-are-trying-to-tell-us
======
Cozumel
I'd rather know what that article was trying to tell us.

Genevieve Von Petzinger has done some ground breaking work on cave art and the
geometric symbols found with them (
[https://www.ted.com/talks/genevieve_von_petzinger_why_are_th...](https://www.ted.com/talks/genevieve_von_petzinger_why_are_these_32_symbols_found_in_ancient_caves_all_over_europe)
)

And Evolutionary Psychology is a real discipline. They're not mutually
exclusive.

